# Sewing notion must haves?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Went through the old sewing box today, wondering what new notions have come out in 20 years that are really handy. A friend told me about Clothild (sp), would you say that is a good place to get online notions? 
Will we still use transfer paper and the wheels to mark patterns? What about interfacing- something new in the last 20 years? What scissors do you use- have the spring loaded fiscars from Wally world that I use to shear the angora goat- thinking those will work- but seeing cutters that roll- like a pizza cutter- and thinking that may be a good thing to have. 
Love the sewing pins that are longer with colorful heads- 
Where is a good place to purchase rick rack, elastic, etc- would you say Walmart is the most reasonable? Need a spool rack too, where to find?
Thanks so much! (We are in the boonies- Joanns is about 3 hours away)
Teri


----------



## redrose47334 (May 12, 2002)

Here is a good source....

www.newarkdress.com

Shop around as notions are all the same but the price difference is staggering!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I love the cutting wheels when cutting out quilt tops, but you need regular sissors for cutting curvy stuff like clothing or crafts. I love my spring loaded fiskers becuase I have arthritis in my hands and can't use the regular sissors for very long without my hands hurting.

Love the wide see through rullers. I can't recomend a good place for buying because I get most of my stuff at Wal Mart.


----------



## Sweetsong (Dec 4, 2010)

Which is better? the dressmaker supply or Clotilde?


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

If you are using a rotary cutter, you need a cutting mat. I have several, I used them for other things too.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Sweetsong said:


> Which is better? the dressmaker supply or Clotilde?


I've never purchased anything from the dressmaker supply catalog although I get it.

I've ordered from Clotilde and received the stuff quickly.

Nancy's Notions is the same.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I use the quilt rulers, rotary cutters, and cutting mats a lot. Started with the 6x12 and 2'x3' cutting mat. Purchased other sizes as time went on - 6x24 ruler, large table top cutting mat.

*Caution* Always close the safety on a rotary cutter after each cut. These blades are razor sharp. You don't want one falling off the table and cutting your foot - or lying open on the table when you move your hand into it.

*Caution* Store your cuttin mats flat away from heat. Don't leave them in your car. Heat can ripple and distort the mat, and it cannot be recovered.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

The rulers in my stash keep growing...I have different ones for different projects. Rotary cutter & mat is a must.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Wow IHN, you are having fun! LOL You are going to get a long list I think of favorite quilting/sewing tools and this should include some special machine feet. Depends on what types of sewing you do so we need to know this.

I could not live with out the tools already mentioned plus bias tape makers, tube turners, many different types of rulers, my walking foot, darning foot and hemming foot.

One of the things that might be lots of fun and informative too re newer tools is to pick up one of the newer sewing books. Like from Nancy Zieman for instance if you just do garments, and add it Fon's and Porters as well as Eleanor Burns if you quilt. Lots of useful tools profiled in these books.

Have fun, I know you are! LQ


----------



## northstitch (Jul 28, 2011)

Don't count on Wally World for sewing stuff. They are down sizing the craft department. I went in for an embroidery hoop and they don't even carry those any more.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the information everyone! Really helps me to "assemble ingredients" before beginning a project, so here we go. Tomorrow will be at Walmart, so will start there, before ordering. Appreciate the list.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Clotilde delivers quickly and their prices are average. If you watch them you can get your shipping for free. Also, you may be in a state where you don't have to pay sales tax. That alone can save you plenty. Lots of people forget about that but here in TN our sales tax is almost 10%.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, you are right on the tax! When I order from WA, they always attach that. Something to think about....


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a little magnet that clips right on to my faceplate so the seams are always straight. A hemming foot is always nice. And when you are sewing really thick materials a hump jumper works pretty good (jeans, etc.)


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

If one is careful and learns to handle the rotary cutters, they can be used for just about anything. I use mine almost all the time cutting about everything from crafts to clothes. the mats are necessary and the larger ones are in my opinion the best for the cutting table.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Seam ripper. They do get dull so replace when necessary. Pins get rusty and dull so replace when necessary. Measuring tape. Mine is 30 years (at least old) and so much nicer than the new ones today.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> Seam ripper. They do get dull so replace when necessary. *Pins get rusty and dull so replace when necessary. *Measuring tape. Mine is 30 years (at least old) and so much nicer than the new ones today.


This is when an old-fashioned pin cushion comes in handy...like the old red ones with a strawberry dangling from the top. They are filled with emery shavings, so when you push your pins and needles in and out of them it sharpens them. Pin cushions weren't just for looks or for having your pins handy! Am I the only one old enough to know that?? lol eep:

As for notions, there are millions, and it all depends on what you like and what kind of sewing you do. Some of my favorites include:

Ergonomic seam ripper & awl set
Bodkin (for threading elastic, turning tubes, etc.)
Bobbin organizer & bobbin buddies (to keep from unwinding)
Retractable quilting tape measure (longer and sturdier than regular)
Needle threader (I'm getting old, what can I say, lol)
Magnetized needle/threader caddy
Machine needle assortment (I sew a wide variety of fabrics)
Jean-a-Ma-Jig (for sewing over thick seams)
Tailor's chalk
Reading/magnifying glasses
1/4" Seam marker for machine
Hem guide (I sew a lot of hems by hand on custom clothes)
Mini iron (comes in handy when quilting rather than a full-sized ironing board)
Fray Check (keeps edges of fabric from unraveling)
Buttonhole cutter (perfect holes every time with no accidents)
Magnetic wand (for finding dropped pins and needles)
Assorted rulers to use with rotary cutters
Assorted thimbles (regular, quilting, leather, etc.)
Assortment of sewing machine feet (I have quite a collection, lol)

P.S. I like Nancy's Notions or Clotilde for notions. If you're into quilting, I also like http://www.keepsakequilting.com/


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

About that strawberry thingie filled with emery shavings attached to the old-fashioned pin cushion!!

I was having trouble with a sewing machine needle. It was snagging the fabric I was sewing. Just for fun, I took it out of the machine and ran it through the strawberry thing a dozen times or so.

It worked perfectly!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

That's great Ardie! I've done that on machine needles that got dull too. I wonder if newer pincushions still have emery in them or if that's something that passed on with the last generation?


----------

